# Anzahl gleichzeitig laufender IJob beschränken



## biermann24 (11. Apr 2014)

Hallo!

Weiss jemand wie ich die Anzahl an gleichzeitig laufenden Jobs begrenzen kann?

nach einem IJob.schedule(); soll der job schlafen solange bis ein vorheriger fertig ist.

Vielen Dank!
Alex


----------



## biermann24 (11. Apr 2014)

Lösung gibts hier: java - Eclipse RCP IJob: Limit numer of concurrent executing jobs - Stack Overflow


----------

